

The 99 Cent App Is Dead - michaelmayer
http://blog.appboy.com/2010/02/the-99-cent-app-is-dead/
The App Store is a big place, sure … but maybe it’s getting just a little too big. Maybe developers are losing sight of making sure they charge what their work is actually worth, rather than basing the factor of price solely on “I wonder how quickly we can get into the iTunes Top 10?".
======
btipling
Link bait. Plenty of apps are still $0.99. One studio increases their price a
little and they're declaring a huge change. There's no information when they
made this change, I figure it must be recent.

Hardly a trend.

------
jimfl
So is this article.

------
gte910h
99 Cent app usually have no chance at making anyone serious money.

The hardest part about selling your app these days is anyone ever finding it,
not actually convincing them to fork over cash.

